# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  How to impress a girl

## coolguyskumar

HOW TO IMPRESS A GIRL...

STEPS 
1. Be well-groomed. Brush your teeth, floss, shower, wash your hair, and apply acne medicine (if you have a problem with your skin) daily. Don't wear your pants off your butt, often called "sagging", it's not that attractive to the majority of girls. This is essential if you are even going to approach an attractive girl. Wear clean, attractive clothes (if in doubt, get an older sister or close female friend to help you in this department).Don't wear skin tight clothes either...

----------


## volvo

hehe..   yaar waisay eik baat hai...   jab impress hogi hee nahi tu milay gi kahaan say...  

ye tareeqa tu jab kaam ayee gana jab set ho girl aur milnay jaoo...


chaloo tum shuru say steps strt karoo   
frist gal milay gi kahaan say...

phir uss ko milnay tak ka procedure...  heheheee...


 :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

bulging purse,car,credit card

----------


## coolguyskumar

what is "bulging purse,car,credit card"

----------


## dsjeya

plenty of money to spend and cofortable travel
womaen want luxury
men lust

----------


## coolguyskumar

> plenty of money to spend and cofortable travel
> womaen want luxury
> men lust


i dont agree..

----------


## dsjeya

that was my experience

----------


## coolguyskumar

> that was my experience


bad exprience u faced.. but that doesnt mean all r same..

----------


## genkav

being clean and smelling clean should just be a life lesson. not just to impress girls.

----------


## dsjeya

u are correct

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

another one:rolling;
r u guyz SERIOUSSS???:biggrin:

----------


## naughtydevil_02

one of the few ways to impress a girl is to tell her what she wants to hear at the correct time and share the same understanding as her about things so that if she were to discuss somthing with you, you would be able to advise her or console her about whatever it is.

----------


## sweetdev22

yep spot on but personality aswel

----------


## faisalz

nice tips :P

----------


## jocoolguy

girls always cheat...

----------


## jocoolguy

> another one:rolling;
> r u guyz SERIOUSSS???:biggrin:


of course women...

----------


## Tajpreet

Flash car, ca$h and aish.. and above all show her the picture she wants to c no matter if she is rite or wrong (usually girls are 99.9% wrong..:0)

----------


## Grame

I agree with your experience

----------


## Yawarkamal

little bit ash with the help of cash & just listen her , noT always agreed with her little argue ,girls are more senstive so becareful in conversation,and she must feel secure & happy with u...

congrats

she is impressed & being with u she is enjoying,but still u dont have to think that she is ur girl friend,she is your friend yet & latter if u r lucky she must be urs..

bye..
_Posted via Mobile Device_

----------


## Heather

You should honestly just be confident, be yourself and just go up to her one day, tell her you've seen her around and ask her if she would like to go for coffee or dinner sometime!

----------


## kendall.luther

Don't try to impress her, just be natural. Yes I know that is difficult if you are feeling nervous, but if you go to some extra trouble to look nice and neat and offer to assist her with stuff and get to know her perhaps she will see that you are interested and will open up a conversation where you both can get to know each other.

----------


## maurya18

ok..........................................

----------


## erum90

LOL. You guys are doing one hell of a job. I mean the kind of effort and energy you put into these posts should get you nominated for Researcher of the Year award. Here's a hint: Post a fresh article when you are at least 40% confident that you have figured girls out. Now should I check back in say about 100 years 'cause the task given to you will take at least that long and ....  :Wink:

----------


## bradcruz

Below way you can impress girl

Honesty
A good decent smile
Be sensitive towards her
Having the smarts really beneficial

----------


## jackswoods

One of the few ways to impress a girl is to tell her what she wants to hear at the correct time and share the same understanding as her about things so that if she were to discuss something with you, you would be able to advise her or console her about whatever it is.

----------

